# Helicopters looking for pot???



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2006)

Ill right the past 2 days their has been
a helicopter flying over my house and around 
my woods and other peopleslike neigbors......
...... My plant is only 2-3 inchs is their a way 
they could be looking for my plants or other
plants the helicoper is black and I have only 
seen it flying in the day Im freakin out could
they find my plant should i kill it or could it just 
be some guy with a helicopter flyin around???


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

They don't send out the pot copters until late July and Aug.  The plants are a lot easier to spot when they're 4'--5' tall than now.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh cool so I dont have nothing to worry about??? 
Thank god I wasfreaking out so it prob just some guy
with a helicopter driving around thank god! and I was 
thinking I was going to have to kill my little baby lol !! 
Thanks dude added to your Rep!!!! you know a bunch 
about pot how easy??? would it be for them to spot 3 
plants spaced about 10-15 yards apart?? and do they 
look for it in the day or night??? any tips on how to be
hard for them to be harder to see?? Thanks alot Peace


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 11, 2006)

Black Choppers looking for a half dozen plants? Ain't gonna happen my friend. They're not interested in your grow.

IF someone does happen to put a chopper up for weed, (it's not done very often unless they already know about a big grow), they won't be messing with you. They're looking for someone with several thousand plants. With a little outside grow, you have more to worry about with rip off artists and forest rangers than you do anything that flys.

The US Coastguard uses a plane called an E2C for crop ID's, boat trafficking and air trafficking of MJ. It's the plane you've seen that has a big dome thing on the top.

E2C's travel at 300 mph and take high resolution photography that is examined later by analysts. If they see a grow on their pics and they are sure it's pot, then yes, they'll make a call and whoever owns that piece of ground is getting a visit from a bunch of cops.

The drug cops have found this method to be much more effective use of our tax dollars than using the fabled "Black Helo's".

At 300 mph, they get a lot of ground covered. They only look for the grows that are at least a couple of dozen plants. Even then, they won't check if they think it's natural vegetation.

Don't let that paranoia get you man. Loose lips cause way more busts at your level of growing. Most go down because some one talked too damn much.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh ok cool ill never seen them before and
I only two people know im growin my brother
which I know will not blab cuz I allways hook
him up Just Cuz he is my brother and My best
friend which ant sayin any thing cuz he blazes 
up with me all the time!!! and so they ant going 
to mess with 3 plants right?????Thank God and 
you guys to for chillin me out !!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

I concur with SB.
In The Emerald Triangle, they have a copter owned/operated by CAMP (Campaign Against Marijuana Plantations), and who are state cops, patrol these 3 counties.
Again, there are looking for HUGE plantations, busts that make the news (to justify continued funding).  They don't rappel down ropes out of the helicopter(they love to do that) for small grows.
Luckily California's broke and recently they have scaled back operations.
In addition, everyone out here *hates* those people.  No one will rent rooms to them or serve them food.
Don't worry unless copters unless you have a large grow (50 or more plants depending on locale).


----------



## Grannie420 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Ganja, What and where is the Emerald Triangle?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 12, 2006)

Northern Cal. Mendo, Humboldt, and Trinity Counties I believe. Some of the most beautiful   land you will see. Love the north coast.


----------

